# Divinycell scored foam



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the divinycell scored foam? Using it to avoid having to put in a false floor, and follow the curvature of my skiff, while creating strength. Should I put a layer of chopped strand below it? Should I do a layer of chopped strand and 1708 below it? what about on top? Any help would be grateful.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Some has to have an idea.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

Most of the builders I've seen us some kind of bonding putty between the raw glass and the foam. Then they pull the foam down hard against the fiberglass with a vacuum bag or weights. 

Then after the foam is bonded you lay down a layer of fiberglass on top of the foam. If using 1708, lay the mat side against the foam. 

The way foam core adds stiffness to a skiff is by separating two layers of fiberglass. Try to bend a piece of cardboard. Now, flatten the cardboard into a paper thin sheet. It is now a lot easier to bend. 

Hopefully that gives ya something to ponder while you wait for a better answer!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Carivera said:


> Some has to have an idea.


I responded to you in the bragging section, you need a core bonding adhesive such as Divilette to bind the Divinycell to the outter skin: https://www.merrittsupply.com/product/diab-divilette-high-viscosity-bedding-compound/

You can then lay an inner skin, several layers of biax fabric. Good luck


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank you guys.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

I just use thickened epoxy for the initial bond. Seems to work fine.


----------



## Carivera (Jan 13, 2017)

@yobata that stuff is ridiculously priced, I think I am going to try the thickened epoxy and hope that is sufficient.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Thickened epoxy is plenty more than sufficient. As long as you weight/vacuum it down good and get a good squueze out youll be just fine


----------

